# Curd cheese



## JOYFULCOOKE (Oct 24, 2006)

Is quark cheese the same as curd cheese? If not, what can I use instead of curd cheese( I cannot seem to find any)


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2006)

Quark cheese is more like cream cheese or yogurt. Not like curd cheese. What are you trying to make? That would help to know what you could use as a substitute.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 24, 2006)

JOYFULCOOKE said:
			
		

> Is quark cheese the same as curd cheese? If not, what can I use instead of curd cheese( I cannot seem to find any)


 
I've seen the phrase "Curd Cheese" in many Indian recipes. If that is your case, you probably need to use yoghurt cheese. ( yoghurt = curds). 

To make simple yoghurt/curd cheese, empty the contents of a whole carton of yoghurt ( Natural, full-cream yoghurt - that ghastly low-fat stuff doesn't work!!) into a cheesecloth and let it "hang" overnight. The curds will thicken and the whey will drain off. Don't throw out the whey; you can use it to cook your Basmati rice!!


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 24, 2006)

I agreed with Cliveb - that seems to be a good subsitution.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 24, 2006)

Curd cheese is more like cottage cheese.  If you can't get cottage cheese, try ricotta.


----------



## JOYFULCOOKE (Oct 25, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Quark cheese is more like cream cheese or yogurt. Not like curd cheese. What are you trying to make? That would help to know what you could use as a substitute.


 
My recipe is for a baked cheesecake.


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2006)

Try the Quark. It would likely work well for you.


----------

